
Digg Goes to the Source to Avoid Duplicates - muimui
http://www.brentcsutoras.com/2009/06/30/digg-source-avoid-duplicates/
======
tokenadult
Very interesting article. I've always wondered if any other site (e.g., HN)
that allows user submissions of links could do much the same to cut down on
the number of duplicate submissions.

